# بحث عن انتاج الهيدروكربونات من المصادر الجديدة او البديلة



## mah_9can (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اخواني في المنتدي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وكل العام والامة الاسلامية بالف خير اخواني اريد المساعدة في الحصول على بحوث في انتاج المواد الهيدروكربونية باستخدام المحفزات مثل الزايوليت او اي محفز يمكن انتاج الهيروكربونات مثلا استخدام الميثانول لانتاج الهيدروكربونات وكذلك ماهو افضل كتاليست في العملية لانني سابدا في تحضير الماستر في الهندسة الكيميائية واريد احدى البحوث في هذا المجال لابداء خطواتي الاولى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mah_9can (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*ارجوا المساعدة في تحضير الهيدروكربونات من مصادر جديدة*

اخواني السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اريد منكم المساعدة وذلك لانني سابدا الماجستير واريد بعض البحوث والنشرات حول تحضير الهيدروكربونات من مصادر جديدة كاستعمال المثيانول او الايثانول او الاثيليين جلايكول وماهي احسن المحفزات المنتجة مثل الزايولايت او ماهي احسن طريقة لتحضير الكاتاليست هل هي impragnation او co impragnation او preciptation او copreciptation الرجاء المساعدة لان الموضوع هام ولكم جيزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ahmedsaddy (7 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------

